# ? on tolls



## BigAssDiesel (Mar 2, 2011)

I work in Boston and commute from the Northshore. Last week I was coming home from Logan and took a wrong turn and ended up in the Williams Tunnel. I showed my badge and credentials and they had me sign a log book to go without paying. In the log book there were dozens of signatures from numerous LE agencies as well as fire depts. I usually commute down Rt. 16 and 99 into Boston but if I can badge my way through the tunnel I will save 20 minutes commute a day. Anyway, long story short, is this kosher? Can you ID your way through tolls commuting to work?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Did you really just post this in a public forum?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Uhh, it worked for you once. When you find out the answer, please let us know (and find out if they accept Super Secret Squirrel Guy Glodis Worcester Volunteer Auxilliary Regional Task Force credentials, cuz I gotta drop off someone at Logan and hate paying the 3 bucks in the tunnel but could do without the scenic tour of Chelsea..dont want to get tempted to stop in at King Arthurs for a beer and some herpes)


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I've done it twice. Both times in a marked cruiser, on official business to the airport. I wouldn't sign my name to anything otherwise. Why give the media the ammunition to do an iTeam investigation on you not paying the toll on your daily commute?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Question answered lock it up before the shitstorm.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok, my days work is done, time for an Ensure.


----------

